# [Q]Using T-Mobile Usa Sim With D3



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I have gotten my sim unlock, on my d3, put in a tmobile sim, And nothing happend, i wanted to know how i can actually use it i put on gsm umts etc... is there a pudding that can be made to enable it or something??


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So would making a pudding from a different device be impossible?


----------



## buckaru11 (Aug 14, 2011)

Would the process from the d2g work on this phone or is it to different,don't know not a dev still a noob flashing roms on mm1


----------

